# Road at Strawberry



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if the road to Renegade is open again. Have they completed the bridge.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

As of two weeks ago it was not open yet. Still a big hole in the ground with pipes laying all over the place.


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

i was up there on Sept 25th. They appear to be replacing the culvert at Indian Creek - just west of the Renegade campground. They are still working on it and the culvert appeared to be installed & backfilled. I did see a UHV crossing through the work zone while they were working and the Renegade campground was about 40% full (not sure if they are construction workers or campers?). I did see some pickups parked on the Renegade boat ramp.


----------

